# Programmierung von einer Steuerung



## Cosmoffm (2 November 2008)

HY Leute,

bräuchte mal einen Rat bei einer Steuerung!
Vielleicht kann mir bei dieser Steuerung ja jemand helfen
Bitte schaut euch mal meine Anahng an hier ist der Zustandsgraph und die AWL für die oben genannte Steuerung.

Gruss chris


----------



## vierlagig (2 November 2008)

mal abgesehen davon, dass man auf den bildern nischts, aber auch überhaupt gar nischts erkennt: worum gehts dir? wer soll dir dein programm schreiben? larry unterstützt sich beim selber schreiben, kai mußt du paar mehr infos liefern, dem 4L muße sagen, was rein und raus geht ... aber für dich selber mußte erstmal wissen, was du willst und wie!


----------



## Cosmoffm (2 November 2008)

HY Vierlagig,

so habs eben mal schnell eingescannt vielleicht ist jetzt besser zu lesen!
Ich hab die aufgabe soweit gelöst wie ich es alleine geschafft hab vielleicht kannst du mir ja mal helfen!Ich raffe es nicht wie es weiter geht!


----------



## vierlagig (2 November 2008)

Cosmoffm schrieb:


> so habs eben mal schnell eingescannt vielleicht ist jetzt besser zu lesen!



ist es, aber die frage bleibt: wo issen dein problem?


----------



## Cosmoffm (2 November 2008)

so also wie man in der awl sieht ist die zeile 10 15 25 offen.
zeile 10 ist mir noch klar nur was in gottesnamen kommt in die zeile 15 und 25 ???
ich glaube das in zeile 15 der Motor loslaufen müßte da ja E0.1 ( Start ) und M0.1 und M0.0 eingeschaltet sind aber kann das sein da ja in zeile 26 erst der Motor einegschaltet wird!?!?!?


----------



## Klaus.Ka (3 November 2008)

huhu cosmoffm
ich werd dir die lösung nicht sagen aber ich geb dir einen ratschlag
wenn du probleme hast mit awl ändere die programmiersprache in eine die du leichter verstehst. z,b kop 
die lösung ist wirklich einfach...


----------



## Medical (3 November 2008)

Cosmoffm schrieb:


> HY Leute,
> 
> bräuchte mal einen Rat bei einer Steuerung!
> Vielleicht kann mir bei dieser Steuerung ja jemand helfen
> ...



SPS-Technik-Kurs bei der SGD?


----------



## Medical (3 November 2008)

Tip zu 1.): Schau dir nochmal genau an, wann M1.0 gesetzt werden darf.

Tip zu 2.): Wenn Zustand 0 aktiv ist und die Bedingungen bei "M1" erfüllt sind, was passiert dann in der Schrittkette

Tip zu 3.): Was muss erfüllt sein, damit A0.0 aktiviert wird?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Steve81 (3 November 2008)

Cosmoffm schrieb:


> zeile 10 ist mir noch klar


das glaube ich nicht.

Welche Funktion hat der E0.4?!


----------



## vierlagig (3 November 2008)

Steve81 schrieb:


> Welche Funktion hat der E0.4?!



steht doch da: *S4 *...alles klar?


----------



## Steve81 (3 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> steht doch da: *S4 *...alles klar?


 
...das kann man doch alles nachlesen! *Lesen* muß man können, das ist das Hauptproblem ...


----------



## Cosmoffm (3 November 2008)

Hy Leute,

so nach einigen überlegungen hier meine Lösung vielleicht kann mir einer sagen ob er das auch so gemacht hätte!?!
Zeile 10 UE 0.4
Zeile 15 SM 0.1
Zeile 25 OM 0.1

Gruss chris


----------



## Steve81 (3 November 2008)

Das passt so. Nur hätte ich in Zeile 25 U M0.1 statt O M0.1 geschrieben. 

Ändert aber in der Funktion deiner Anwendung nichts.


----------



## vierlagig (3 November 2008)

das ist bißchen wie ... mir fehlen die worte ... was zum teufel (sorry dia) ist S4


----------



## Steve81 (3 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das ist bißchen wie ... mir fehlen die worte ... was zum teufel (sorry dia) ist S4


 
steht doch da: *E0.4 *...alles klar? :wink:


----------



## Medical (4 November 2008)

Cosmoffm schrieb:


> Hy Leute,
> 
> so nach einigen überlegungen hier meine Lösung vielleicht kann mir einer sagen ob er das auch so gemacht hätte!?!
> Zeile 10 UE 0.4
> ...


Zeile 10: ja
Zeile 15: ja
Zeile 25: U M 0.1 // Zustand 1


----------

